# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Интересное видео.

## Tatjana

Открываю новую тему. Если у кого есть что сюда скинуть по обучению, то пожалуйста присоединяйтесь. :Ab: 
Вот, на мой взгляд очень толковое обучение подносу предмета: http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/i...008-01-052.flv

----------


## Lynx

Таня, а у меня вопрос: как на счет плотности и крепости захвата предмета? Ни на одном этапе на этом видео плотность захвата не проверяется. Более того собака отпускает предмет сама (четкой команды я не услышала) как только обе руки проводника касаются апорта. Это конечно бывает нечасто, но я видела несколько раз, как собака роняет предмет на землю на соревнованиях, как только проводник подносит руки к нему (до команды), но не успевает его взять. Предмет падает на землю. Насколько это серьезная ошибка на соревнованиях?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Все здорово. Очень понравилось, ролик уже скачал себе. Это показатель!:))) Практически вот так же и я учил апорту своего пёску. 
Вот, ролик, если кто не видел или забыл... Правда это уже результат:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwpa9prm_k4 
отпуск похож, не правда ли?
Опасности что собака выплюнет апорт ИМХО нет. А вот слабый захват - вполне возможен. Тут уже очень важно этот момент отслеживать. Еще один плюс: при такой схеме обучения практически исключено жевание.
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, а у меня вопрос: как на счет плотности и крепости захвата предмета? Ни на одном этапе на этом видео плотность захвата не проверяется. Более того собака отпускает предмет сама (четкой команды я не услышала) как только обе руки проводника касаются апорта. Это конечно бывает нечасто, но я видела несколько раз, как собака роняет предмет на землю на соревнованиях, как только проводник подносит руки к нему (до команды), но не успевает его взять. Предмет падает на землю. Насколько это серьезная ошибка на соревнованиях?


Даша, я вчера уже опробывала этот метод, который на 98% совпадал с тем, что обычно делаю я. Но вот эти 2% и были очень важным зёрнышком! Прежде чем сделать выводы до конца, я сначала всё хорошенько испытаю на своей собаке, которую только что начала обучать удержанию предмета. 
Дело в том, что то состояние, в котором находиться собака при взятии предмета в зубы всегда предусматривает его достаточно плотное удержание.
Если предмет упал, значит собака не получит мяч - всего-то! Они быстро соображают, как получить желанное. Тут главное собаку акцентировать не на аппортировочном предмете, а на мяче. :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

> Тут главное собаку акцентировать не на аппортировочном предмете, а на мяче.


А можно тут подборнее, потому что я делаю сейчас с точностью до наоборот (мне так кажется). Акцент на апорте и плотном его удержании.

----------


## Tatjana

> А можно тут подборнее, потому что я делаю сейчас с точностью до наоборот (мне так кажется). Акцент на апорте и плотном его удержании.


Даша, пересмотри еще раз ролик. Там верно расставлены акценты. Что у тебя не получается?

----------


## Lynx

> Что у тебя не получается?


Дали мне пилюлю  :Ag: , теперь вроде бы знаю выход, чтобы получалось...

----------


## Andrei

Отбор фигурантов на WUSV 2010

----------


## Lynx

> Но вот эти 2% и были очень важным зёрнышком! Прежде чем сделать выводы до конца, я сначала всё хорошенько испытаю на своей собаке, которую только что начала обучать удержанию предмета. 
> Дело в том, что то состояние, в котором находиться собака при взятии предмета в зубы всегда предусматривает его достаточно плотное удержание.


Таня, расскажи об этом подробнее. Попробовала уже на своей собаке?

Я тут два месяца поэкпериментировала, думала на фиг испорчу апорт, вообще носить не будет... Но в итоге вернулась к этому же



> Тут главное собаку акцентировать не на аппортировочном предмете, а на мяче.


только после предварительного принудительного обучения удержанию.

----------


## Alina

Даш, а выложите здесь ваше видео, где вы отрабатывали переход из ОП в ФП и обратно!

----------


## Lynx

Именно отработки нету видео (могу на словах рассказать только), а на видео уже вроде бы как выученный навык. 
Вот это? http://rutube.ru/tracks/2717490.html...2ddf6ec7049be4
Я сейчас еще подсмотрела и делаю интересное упражнение: собака сидит в ФП и проводник делает шаг в сторону, собака должна сохранять коррекную ФП, а не крениться вбок. Точно также шаг вперед. Шаг назад думаю делают многие и так.

А вот про апорт никто не хочет со мной побеседовать, а у меня много вопросов.... :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

Даша, посмотрела твоё видео. Молодец! :Ay:  Так держать!

А есть видео с аппортом?

----------


## Lynx

С апортом нету, хотя надо было бы сделать. Я не хочу снимать, когда что-то не получается, хотя было бы полезно, чтобы сравнить "как было" и "как стало" в будущем.

----------


## Tatjana

> С апортом нету, хотя надо было бы сделать. Я не хочу снимать, когда что-то не получается, хотя было бы полезно, чтобы сравнить "как было" и "как стало" в будущем.


Умный никогда не осудит. У нас у всех что-то да не получается. Как раз и можно попробовать помочь.

----------


## Tatjana K

[QUOTE=Lynx;4007]Именно отработки нету видео (могу на словах рассказать только), а на видео уже вроде бы как выученный навык. 
Вот это? http://rutube.ru/tracks/2717490.html...2ddf6ec7049be4


Даша расскажите пожалуйста уж очень впечатлило ваше видео.

----------


## inna

Надеюсь интересное видео :Ag: Правда двухгодовалое
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJGTe7s-nSM

----------


## Lynx

Переход из ОП в ФП делала с едой, собака просто переводится рукой с едой в положение перед проводником. Сначала всегда с шагом назад и рукой. Постепенно шаг назад делала все короче, пока не оставалась стоять на месте, но оставлась помощь рукой (жест). Постепенно убирала руку, сейчас делаю даже с шагом вперед (это для собаки сложнее). Надо следить за попой собаки, чтобы она садилась всегда ровно перед проводником.

И немного похвастаюсь. Была на семинаре Карла Дейзенрот (заводчик питомника Дунклен Цвингер), ему очень понравился элемент сидеть-лежать-стоять перед проводником. Сказал, что супер. Собака не ориентируется на жесты или положение тела, а только на словесную команду, это по его мнению, важно.
И видео с защиты с этого семинара с моей собакой
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2884699.html...0d4b0e0a6a445b
собака ему тоже понравилась ))

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Даш, и мне собака понравилась:)) Ну, это я тебе и раньше говорил... Вы начали потихоньку делать там послушание через рукав. Это правильно. Ближе к весне ИМХО можно будет вводить *позицию* по отношению к фигуранту. Тут нужен ОЧЕНЬ грамотный фигурант для этого! Потому что для твоей собаки рывки поводком - не тот вариант, через который можно будет добиться корректной работы в фазе охраны. Сейчас она там вся в добыче и рывки для нее могут только стимулом дополнительным являться... А в фазах охраны собака в такой степени выраженности добычного инстинкта находиться не должна. СЕЙЧАС это нормально, но надо уже планировать потихоньку дальнейшую работу. А вообще у вас все должно быть здорово!
Успехов!

----------


## alex67

Всем привет!)Ребята извините что пишу совсем не по теме.Смотрю многие сюда заходят.У одной из наших собак проблемма.У собаки на кончиках ушей обнаружили МИКРОСПОРИЮ.Такой грибок,уши шелушатся и вылазит шерсть.К ветеринарам обращались ко всяким и к дорогим и нет.Кололи ПОЛИВАК и МИКРОДЕРМ но результата нету.Если кто то сталкивался с этой ЗАРАЗОЙ и вылечил собаку,может что то посоветуете?ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОМОГИТЕ!!!Можна писать в личку.Собака квартирная.

----------


## Tatjana

> Всем привет!)Ребята извините что пишу совсем не по теме.Смотрю многие сюда заходят.У одной из наших собак проблемма.У собаки на кончиках ушей обнаружили МИКРОСПОРИЮ.Такой грибок,уши шелушатся и вылазит шерсть.К ветеринарам обращались ко всяким и к дорогим и нет.Кололи ПОЛИВАК и МИКРОДЕРМ но результата нету.Если кто то сталкивался с этой ЗАРАЗОЙ и вылечил собаку,может что то посоветуете?ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОМОГИТЕ!!!Можна писать в личку.Собака квартирная.


Саша, я с такой проблемой никогда не встречалась. Попробую связаться со своим ветеринаром, может она что подскажет.

----------


## alex67

Спасибо огромное ,буду ждать.Лечить конечно не видя собаки как и дрессировать нелегко.Общий анализ крови и биохимия говорят о том ,что эту собаку хоть в космос запускай))Всё в порядке,а вот с ушами проблемма.По телу больше нигде ничего нету,только уши.

----------


## alex67



----------


## Tatjana

Саша, советуют в таких случаях использовать ИМОВИРОЛ. Втирать 2 раза в неделю.

----------


## alex67

Танюша,спасибо за беспокойство,будем пробовать))))И ещё,это ВЕТпреперат или продается в обычной аптеке?))В интернете найти немогу)))))))завал)))

----------


## barrbosa

Хочу такое послушание  
FMBB 2010 - Mia Skogster B-99                         http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24xlj...eature=related
MS FCI 2009 - Mia Skogter B - 97 video        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJHTd...eature=related 
FMBB 2008- Mia Skogster B-100                 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpvOo...eature=related

----------


## alex67

http://video.online.ua/169358/  ПОЗИТИВ!!!))))

----------

